# My aquariums equipment



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

My 180 gal.has a 60 in. retrofit by hamilton tech. w/2 80 watt actinics and 2 80 watt 10000k.I have a fan on each side of the hood,one sucking & one blowing.The lunar is a Toshiba.I have a Eshopps sump W/my 220 gal. per hr. coralife skimmer.My pump is a Gen X 1475 GPH .I have 65 lbs. live rock (so far)1 maroon clown W/his bubbletip anenome(you cant tear them apart)1 yellow tang,1 coral beauty,1 hippo tang,1 cleaner wrasse,2 damsels,12 red legged hermits,2 turbo snails,& 2 emerald crabs. I will put photos if someone can tell me how to do it w/my web cam


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds nice can't wait to see some pics


----------

